# Key Non-Conference Matchups



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Maui Invitational*
Arizona, Chaminade, Cincinnati, Colorado, Gonzaga, Maryland or Vanderbilt

Not that impressive of a field this year for Maui. Gonzaga should be ok. Cincy has Lance Stephenson. Maryland should be pretty good in the ACC. I'm not sure about the rest.

*Old Spice Classic* (Link)
Alabama, Michigan, Marquette, Baylor, Xavier, Florida State, Iona, Creighton

This field doesn't look all too impressive either.

*ACC-Big 10 Challenge* (Complete Schedule + Times)
Michigan State vs. North Carolina (Tuesday, Dec. 1)
Wake Forest at Purdue (Tuesday, Dec. 1)
Maryland at Indiana (Tuesday, Dec. 1)
Illinois at Clemson (Wednesday, Dec. 2)
Duke at Wisconsin (Wednesday, Dec. 2)

*OOC Games*
Michigan vs. Kansas (Saturday, Dec. 19)
UConn vs. Michigan (Sunday, Jan. 17)
Kansas vs. UCLA (December 6)
Kansas vs. Tennessee (Jan 9)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I would like to see Vandy vs. Cinci in the Maui Invite. Lance vs. Vandy freshman John Jenkins (averaged like 45 Points a game his senior year) would be fun to watch. 


If the Big 10 doesn't win the Big 10/ACC challenge this year they should be kicking themselves. They have a chance to win every single game you mentioned (Indiana included they will be much improved). 


Kansas should win all 3 of those OOC games you mentioned handily. Too deep for all 3 teams.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm glad the Wisconsin fans now have shut their mouths after whining for a year+ about Duke not going there.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> I'm glad the Wisconsin fans now have shut their mouths after whining for a year+ about Duke not going there.


I'm not sure if I saw that! COOL!! Just wish it happened in a better year for us. I have a pretty bad feeling about the upcoming season, but then again I guess Duke will be down quite a bit this year too.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^who the heck you been talking to?? someone needs to get their facts straight.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> ^who the heck you been talking to?? someone needs to get their facts straight.


Aren't Duke without Henderson and Williams this year? Why do you think they'll be a great team?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

They still have Singler, Scheyer, and Nolan Smith plus they add 2010 early enrollee Andre Dawkins who is a fantastic athlete, and shooter. Ryan Kelley, and Mason Plumlee give good depth in the frontcourt. Plus it's Duke, and Coach K is still the coach. They are going to win at least 20 games and be in the thick of the ACC race.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I wasn't suggesting that Duke would win fewer than 20 games.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

great? don't know about that. down? not any worse than they've been the last 6 years. they're going to be huge and experienced. Without Dawkins, I'd agree. Fortunately, it looks like he'll be ready to go by November.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Wooden Classic* (Link)
Georgetown vs. Washington
UCLA vs. Mississippi State


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wonder if UCLA not allowing Sidney to enroll gives him some extra get up for that game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> great? don't know about that. down? not any worse than they've been the last 6 years. they're going to be huge and experienced. Without Dawkins, I'd agree. Fortunately, it looks like he'll be ready to go by November.


Huge? How many guys do they have over 6'6''? Just Singler and Thomas still?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both Plumlees, Zubek, and Kelley are over 6'6" as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

it's the guards that are at a premium. who would have thought duke would have that problem.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tuesday, December 1st. Wow!!!!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*ESPN: Early-season Events*​


----------

